# Sixers to Fine Iverson, Webber



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> PHILADELPHIA - Maurice Cheeks had just finished calling Allen Iverson the ultimate gamer, who always played hard and always gave his full effort for his teammates and fans.
> 
> That was before the Sixers coach was informed by a reporter about 55 minutes before Tuesday night's tipoff against New Jersey that Philadelphia's franchise player was not yet at the game, and neither was Chris Webber.
> 
> ...





> "If they're not playing tonight, they're probably not playing tomorrow," Cheeks said.
> 
> Cheeks never said Iverson or Webber was not going to play for the 20 minutes he talked to reporters before he was told they had not arrived at the Wachovia Center. He looked dejected when he returned and slumped in his seat, looking much like he did 11 days ago when he remained at the postgame press conference podium, ice bottle on his head, with the lights turned out.
> 
> When asked if he was disappointed in the duo, Cheeks said, "I'm done man."


LINK

I'm the biggest Iverson fan in the world, but this is a straight up ***** move. I think that sixers fans need to get ready for the inevitability of his leaving.

In other news, Billy King has reportedly grown a spine.


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

That's some bull**** by CWebb and AI. If they don't believe in this organization, they can gtfo.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

I think we're going to have a different looking team next year.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

That was some type of protest...that's unfortunate, they had to go there.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Can't say I really blame them. Hopefully AI gets traded to a contender cause it's time to rebuild.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Doesn't sound like he wants to. Just this week he was telling the press how much he loved Philly and how he wanted to stay. If he wanted out, all he had to do was ask, that would've made BK's job of trading him a lot easier. I believe one of the biggest reason A.I. is still here is b/c he keeps saying how much he loves the city and then the organization can't trade him or the city will go nuts. They have no choice now, I think A.I. is just frustrated, like everyone else, about this season.


----------



## CowboyBebop (Mar 20, 2006)

That's just ****ed up. Especially on Fan appreciation day. Sorry to hear that Sixer fans.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I think Maurice Cheeks sucks as a coach, but this wasn't exactly a vote of confidence by Webber and Iverson. I don't care if they're frustrated or not, to handle themselves this way is riddiculous. It's defintely time to rebuild. To hell with sending Iverson to a contendor send him to the team that'll give the best package in return for him.

The silver lining is Iguodala looked pretty good tonight, and he was actually going for his offense in the second half.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Yeah, you have to get as much as you can for A.I., title contender or not. This is it for A.I. and prob C-Webb if we can find anyone who will take him.


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm going to reserve judgment until more information comes to light, but from the initial looks of it and the from quotes I'm hearing, its not looking too good. I guess Iverson just bought himself his ticket out of town without King actually having to make the huge franchise changing decision against the will of the fans. I agree with what Phil Jasner said: if Billy King sat down with Iverson behind closed doors and asked him if he wanted to stay, he would say YES... Yet his shoulders would sag, he would look down, and his overall body language would say NO. Iverson's heart and soul is in this city, but this a future hall of famer realizing that he only has a couple more years of great basketball left in his body. Through no fault of his own, he is stuck on a terrible basketball team locked into mediocrity AT BEST for at least the next 3 years. I'm not sure he knows how to deal with it. 

As for Webber, I'm not sure what his beef is. If he feels unwanted, he should realize that we appreciate the 20 and 10 every night, we just don't want it for 23 million dollars a year over the next 3 years (never mind the 40% shooting and total lack of defensive effort). I feel sorry for him really, though. Everyone knows he's a shell of his former self except him. He hasn't come to terms with the fact that he's no longer a star, never mind a superstar.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

I came down to Philly for the game. That's a total *****. Iverson and Webber should be fined big bucks. Fans come to show up and they don't even give a ****. I'm a big Iverson fan but that's bull****.

Oh and yes, I may be a Net fan, but I paid for my seats and I have a right to be ****** off as well. I find it hillarious that Billy King was exposed as a fraud tonight. 

Hopefully for your sake Webber is not in a Sixer uniform next season.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Net2 said:


> I find it hillarious that Billy King was exposed as a *fraud* tonight.



Thats the silver lining right there folks. Its a given that Cheeks is *** as a coach. This was a look at you in the face and I smack your momma kind of thing aimed directly at Billy King


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Thats the silver lining right there folks. Its a given that Cheeks is *** as a coach. This was a look at you in the face and I smack your momma kind of thing aimed directly at Billy King


I agree it was a direct smack in the face of King. He did not make the right moves in surrounding Iverson with any talent in the off season (which, because of his own doing, he did not have any cap maneuverability to do anything significant anyway). And more importantly (in my opinion), did not pull the trigger on the obviously needed Ron Artest deal earlier in the year. Iguodala is what they wanted, and King thought at the time he was our savior or something. Look at Sacramento, they went from being worse than the 76ers to propelling themselves into the playoffs (in a tougher conference) after the trade. Sorry wrong again, Billy. Just like you were wrong about Toni Kukoc, KVH, DOG Robinson, $50 mil in Kenny Thomas, $60 mil in Dalembert, Brian Skinner, Lee Nailon, Steven Hunter, Randy Ayers, Chris Ford, Jim O'Brien etc etc. I do like Mo, but I agree as mostly everyone has said, he's been pretty bad this year too. He does well with veteran teams ('01 and '02 Blazers), and besides AI/Webber, this team is full of projects.. He is not a teacher. The young guys have no idea what to do out there. Ugh... I could go on but I'm off to bed...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Seeing the video of their arrivals, what made the **** you even more prevalent coming from Iverson.. was the fact that he was dressed in clothing that would've violated the new NBA dress code.

Also, as always, I'm going to stick up for Chris Ford and say coaching wise that was the best move Billy King made. It was a terrible decision not to keep him because Iverson's whole beef with Ford was because he made Ford punish Iverson for what Iverson did (missing the first practice after the ASG among other things). I think the situation would've been better if they kept Ford after that season. Ah well.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> Can't say I really blame them. Hopefully AI gets traded to a contender cause it's time to rebuild.


man its been time. he should have been traded after the 03-04 season


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> "I honestly thought as long as I got there before the ball went up, everything would be cool," Iverson said. "I've been doing it that way my whole career and it never was a problem, even when coach (Larry) Brown was here."
> 
> Cheeks, who was upset at the players' tardy arrival Tuesday, was more diplomatic before Wednesday's game.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> I think Maurice Cheeks sucks as a coach, but this wasn't exactly a vote of confidence by Webber and Iverson. I don't care if they're frustrated or not, to handle themselves this way is riddiculous. It's defintely time to rebuild. To hell with sending Iverson to a contendor send him to the team that'll give the best package in return for him.
> 
> *The silver lining is Iguodala looked pretty good tonight, and he was actually going for his offense in the second half*.



Y can't Iggy do this everynight. Yeah Iggy looked good playing against the MIGHTY BOBCATS......Hell anyone can look good when the your best players are out and your playing NOBODY......Hell Salmons sorry azz has looked good in the last 2 preseason's when no stars are playing......Then when the stars come out he looks like straight TRASH.......I say bye to Webber......and keep A.I.

AND THANKS FOR PUTTING THE LINK WITH A.I.'s and WEBBERS comments SLICCATTT...........The media stay bashing A.I. and most fans always listen


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

AI tried to say he didn't know the last home game was "Fan Appreciation Night" that's copping a plea and a massive fallacy.. because the last home game of EVERY season is Fan Apperciation Night.

Iverson needs to GTFOOHWTBS


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

sliccat said:


> LINK
> 
> I'm the biggest Iverson fan in the world, but this is a straight up ***** move. I think that sixers fans need to get ready for the inevitability of his leaving.


Webber doesn't surprise me; he always was a punk. I thought Iverson was better than that silliness, though.

Laurie


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

You guys are falling for the whole Sixers PR spin machine, I think. We all know AI and Webber have been playing hurt for the past couple of weeks and it shouldn't be a surprise that they weren't expected to play in the last two games once the team was eliminated.

When they show up late (but still prior to tipoff), it was either a protest against management or an honest misunderstanding. Either way, nothing that should upset the fans. Heck, we should be protesting the crappy management too.

Instead, management turns it into a story about how shameful AI and Webber are, therefore fueling anger by the fans and setting all of us up for what will likely be some more terrible trades by Billy King.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

jpk said:


> Instead, management turns it into a story about how shameful AI and Webber are, therefore fueling anger by the fans and setting all of us up for what will likely be some more terrible trades by Billy King.


How is it managements fault that they didn't show up on time? Get real buddy. Management can't do anything if they follow the rules. How could they not have known when to show up, you think that every injured player for the team doesn't show up til game time? This is A.I. and Webber's fault exclusively. Plus, not only did they not show up on time I recall hearing that they didn't even come out and watch the whole game. There's no conspiracy here, they didn't show up on time, they acknowledged that, your hatred of management or love of A.I. is blinding your vision here.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

jpk said:


> You guys are falling for the whole Sixers PR spin machine, I think. We all know AI and Webber have been playing hurt for the past couple of weeks and it shouldn't be a surprise that they weren't expected to play in the last two games once the team was eliminated.
> 
> When they show up late (but still prior to tipoff), it was either a protest against management or an honest misunderstanding. Either way, nothing that should upset the fans. Heck, we should be protesting the crappy management too.
> 
> Instead, management turns it into a story about how shameful AI and Webber are, therefore fueling anger by the fans and setting all of us up for what will likely be some more terrible trades by Billy King.


No, not at all. If you look all the people who are upset with Iverson and Webber are also upset with management. There's nothing saying you can't be mad at all parties involved, and want them all gone (that's where I am right now).

Also Iverson and Webber arrived AFTER tipoff. Webber a minute late, Iverson seven minutes late (in clothes that would bar him from sitting on the bench unless he wanted to be fined), so it's not that they got there before tipoff.


----------



## The Rebirth (Dec 23, 2005)

What an end to probably one of the worst seasons in recent history (2002-03 was the worst). Now we can officially begin the rumors about where AI is going to be next season, and what this team is going to looks like. I hope AI is back next season, but from the looks of it this ten year relationship is about two months from being over.


----------

